# G5963 Surface Grinder



## carlquib (Dec 5, 2016)

What kind of run out should a spindle on one of these grinders have? I have an older model that actually grinds fairly well but the spindle is showing just under .0005" of total run out. Not sure if I should try to do something with it or not. You can see a pattern in the work, but can't feel anything.  I don't have anything sensitive enough to measure it, just the visual pattern. 

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 5, 2016)

Those are fairly light surface grinders with a less than high precision spindle, single phase motor, and generally built to a low price point.  In good condition, and used properly, my understanding is they can do pretty good work.  I looked at one of them when I was in the market for a surface grinder, and some reviews had them as junk and others said they do decent work, so it probably depends on condition and who is setting it up and running it.  The one I looked at was priced too high compared to the nice old grinders I also looked at, but which also needed much more work.

Ideally you want 0.0000000" runout on a surface grinder, and other machines as well.  They can do good work with more runout, and I will guess that .0005" runout would be just about on the line between being capable of doing beautiful work and capable of doing useful work -- depending on the operator and a lot of other details.  I am pretty much a novice at all this, so others who have more experience may want to give their opinions as well.


----------



## carlquib (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Bob. I'm just learning about the complexities that go with precision grinding. The machine does a fair job but I think it could be better. I would love to find a good used 6/12 but here in the high desert of southern Idaho, machine tools are almost as scarce as hens teeth. 

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------

